# Fame Expo



## jaim91 (Apr 22, 2005)

April 22

I am competing in the FAME Expo, June 10 - 12 in Toronto, Canada. I am the only person in my category (Junior girl), but i still have to do my posing routine mandatory poses etc. I'm so friggin' excited! I'm going to post my daily diet/workout routine. Feel free to reply 

Breakfast:
4 egg whites
2 eggs
1 double chocolate chip muffin
1.5 cups of instant oatmeal

Snack:
100 grams beef jerkey

Lunch:
Lee Lebrada protein bar
Turkey sandwich on a 12-grain bagel
1/2 tomato
Diet Coke

Dinner:
200 grams turkey
2 cups broccoli
1 salmon filet
1 cup white rice

Snack:
3 cups butterscotch ripple ice cream

Training:
30 minutes elliptical
25 laps in pool
high pulley - 20 x 70 lbs, 6 x 100, 3 x 110
Rowing - 20 x 40 lbs, 6 x 60, 3 x 80
Back extension - 20 x 60 lbs, 6 x 90, 3 x 100
Hack squat - 20 x 50, 12 x 50, 12 x 50
Tricep pressdown -  20 x 50, 6 x 70, 3 x 100
heavy arnold presses - 20 x 10, 6 x 15, 3 x 20


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2005)

why the hell are you doing any cardio as thin as you are?   This thread is going to be moved to the journals, since this is what you are stating it is..


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 22, 2005)

Oi vey. I foresee numerous "issues" with this so called journal.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2005)

ditto.  while i wish you the best - training for a show doesn't seem at all wise in your particular situation.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 22, 2005)

thats gross, you need to seek help immediately.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 22, 2005)

.....or we could say, "good luck"


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 23, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 23, 2005)

Today begins the 8 day Jewish holiday of Passover. That means no food that doesn't have a "kosher for passover" sticker, and absolutely no bread of products with yeast after 11:42 am. 

Meal #1
2 whole eggs + 4 egg whites
1 cup oatmeal before cooking 
2 efa pills
1 double chocolate chip muffin

Meal #2
2 Scoops muscle milk
1 banana

Meal #3 (last meal)
12" turkey and cheese sub at subway
1 oatmeal raisin cookie
1 diet coke
1 bag lays baked chips

Meal #4
1 apple
3 oz. jalepeno cheese


Meal #5 
10 oz. salmon
3 cups greek salad
2 chicken meatballs

Meal #6 
2 slices kosher chocolate cake


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 23, 2005)

good luck Jaim , will reply to your Pm's later today


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 27, 2005)

Breakfast:
1 lemon cranberry buffin
1 whole wheat bagel (lots of jam and cream cheese)
500 ml chocolate milk
1 apple

Snack:
20 oz ice cream - about 8 scoops

Lunch: 
1 oatmeal raisin cookie
2 pieces of matzah with 2 eggs and 200 grams turkey
1 protein bar

Snack:
1 protein bar
1 cup peanuts
1 Klondike bar

Dinner:
200 grams turkey
2 cups white rice
2 cups asrapagus

Snack:
3 handfulls Froot Loops
1 Klondike bar

Workout:
40 pushups
150 situps

Deadlifts - 15 x 12 x 3
Dumbell curls - 15 x 12 x 3
Calf raises - 140 x 12 x 3
Tricep extension - 20 x 12 x 3
Behind back Lat pull down - 70 x 12 x 3


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 28, 2005)

April 28 (Granny's birthday)

Breakfast:
Lemon Poppy seed muffin
8 egg whites
2 whole eggs

Snack:
3 oz dried peaches
500 ml. pomegranate juice

Lunch:
100 grams turkey jerkey
1 turkey sandwich on matzah (lettuce, tomato, 200 grams turkey)
1 apple
1 banana

Snack:
1 protein bar
Snack:
3 cups ice cream
1 slice birthday cake

Dinner:
2 protein pancakes (oatmeal, cottage cheese, protein powder, egg whites)
2 cups broccoli
200 grams turkey
1 pop tart

Training - Back day:

Gravitron Dips - 40 x 12 x 3
Back extensions - 80 x 12 x 3
Rowing - 60 x 12 x 3
One arm dumbell row - 20 x 12 x 3
Hyperextensions 10 x 12 x 3

25 laps in the pool


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2005)

jaim ... I agree with everyone else about the cardio.  I do have to give you credit that you are eating more than you have in the past.  Icecream bars, chips ... those are all ok with you right now.  Keep eating and try to skip on the cardio and push more weights around.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 28, 2005)

Will do, thanks! The swimming I do for fun though. And the pool is heated, so the thing about raising your heart rate..not really applicable. I do want to continue playing basketball though. Is there any way to fit that in? I play like 3 times a week recreationally, and I'm going to university next year, so I have to be good enought o make the varsity team.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2005)

If your goal is to make a university basketball team, keep playing and keep eating


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 29, 2005)

So it's cool if I continue to play 3 times a week? I usually sub on and off for people, so I never really play the full two hours

April 29:
Breakfast:
Lemon poppy seed muffin
1 glass skim milk
1 peanut butter and banana sandwich on whole wheat

Snack:
Beef jerkey
3 oz dried fruit 

Lunch:
Chocolate pudding (snack pack)
2 turkey sanwiched on whole wheat (4 pieces of bread, 400 grams turkey, lettuce tomato)
1 apple
1 banana

Snack:
Protein bar

Dinner:
Soup
2 cups mashed potatos
Roast beef (don't know quantity)
Caeser salad (no cheese)

Snack:
3 cups ice cream (butterscotch ripple)

Training:
Bench press - 45 x 12 x 3
Pec deck - 40 x 12 x 3
Incline press - 30 x 12 x 3
Dumbell flye - 15 x 12 x 2, 20 x 12 x 1
Dips (w/ bodyweight) - 25 x 3


----------

